

Show HN: Plot Shift – Collaborative Storytelling - dropbear
http://plotshift.com

======
dropbear
I'm not posting this on HN because it contains some fancy new technology, or
JS library, or because it's some revolutionary idea. Plot Shift is just a fun
side project I've been working on for the last few months. It's the first site
I've "launched" so I am eager to get feedback on the concept, implementation,
etc.

It doesn't have nearly all of the features I'd like it to have, but in the
spirit of lean/bootstrap/agile, I just wanted to get it out in front of people
ASAP and I plan to implement features as needed.

